# Rubber shoe-goo gromett



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just got a bunch of knutsons wind socks and painted them up and could'nt find a good grommet tool so went to plan "B". We took a glob of shoe goo and smeered it out to about the size of a fifty cent piece on the top and the bottom on the inside of the decoy were the stake would go through then let it dry over night. Next we took a piece of an aluminum arrow and heated it up over a torch and burned a hole through both sides for the stake. The goo kind of soaks into the tyvak and is very strong yet has some give to it . Sounds kind of corny but I'm sure there not going to tear.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Tape might be easier some white duct tape is what most people use. Myself when I make mine I like to grommet through the banding top and bottom. This way they will last for a very long time. It is whatever works for each other that counts


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I thought about going through the collar but with a 3/8 wood stake it would't work. It does take some time to goo them but I think this will out last duct tape.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hope it works out well for you :lol: :beer:


----------

